# Aponogeton Question



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Ok I have some of the plant bulbs That are growing nicely,
the Hybrib Aponogeton, It says they will have White and Pink Blooms, this part I know, But it says you can Cut these off for steady plant growth.......
How do you cut them off? 
Is there a special place to do it or just the top flower part?
I can;t find anything searching this that tells anything about it, 
and most sites are not even in english...
Thank You for any Help.
(2 Pics for those that don't know the plants,
One is The Plant, the other it the Bloom and this is Out of the water)


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Odd that they would flower under the water but you stated it is a hybrid. Just cut them where the flower begins though its not necessary. You can pollinate them with a q-tip to create more seeds for mor plants also.


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

Your Apos look lovely. I have some Aponogeton bulbs that are just now sprouting in my 10 gallon that is currently being cycled. I noticed the bulbs are under your gravel; mine are sitting on top right now. At what point did you plant them?

Thanks!


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Magdelaine,
I had to float mine in breeder box "just the box part" cuase the fish would not stop picking the prouts so they never looked like they was going to sprout.
I would dump it out and refill it allot so it alwasy have good water fromt he tank, then after they reached a couple inchs on the leaves I would put the bulb in the gravle, my one filter blows right across the water in direction I put them So I had to put them in the gravle to keep them from moving around.


----------

